# Monitor HZ übertakten



## Ratibor (10. September 2013)

*Monitor HZ übertakten*

Abend Leute

Ich habe mir eben das video hier angeschaut GTX Titan LCD Monitor Overclocking Guide Linus Tech Tips - YouTube und gesehen, dass er seinen ips Monitor auf 80hz übertaktet hat. Nun frage ich mich ob dafür die Titan notwendig ist oder ob meine 680 das genauso gut kann und welche ips Monitore es überhaupt zulassen sie auf 80hz zu übertakten? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es irgendwo eine liste geben soll mit monitoren die sich gut übertakten lassen... weiß jemand mehr als ich?

grüße


----------



## timbo01 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor HZ übertakten*

Ich würd sagen: einfach mal ausprobieren ^^
Hz erhöhen > wenns nicht klappt, auflösung verringern und nochmal Versuchen.

In nem PCGH-Heft war mal ne Anleitung.


----------



## Ratibor (10. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor HZ übertakten*

Ja die sache ist nur, dass ich auf der suche nach einem monitor bin und zwar nach einem nicht zu teurem ips panel monitor welchen man aber auch auf mindestens 75 hz übertakten kann und ich will nicht unbedingt blind zugreifen ohne zu wissen ob es klappt.


----------



## Dedde (11. September 2013)

Das kommt nicht auf die graka an sondern auf den Monitor.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor HZ übertakten*

Man kann die Hz des Monitors sicherlich erhöhen aber das macht man meistens in einem Atemzug mit Downsampling also schau mal hier vorbei.

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet

Nur die Hz hoch zu ziehen bringt es nicht, du kannst dann gleich noch eine bessere Auflösung für Games einstellen.


----------



## Ratibor (11. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor HZ übertakten*

@ Dedde Das freut mich danke. 

@Cat "Nur die Hz hoch zu ziehen bringt es nicht." Naja eigentlich bringt das schon was. Für mich ist das schon ein riesiger unterschied ob ich mit 60 oder 75 hz spiele.  Danke für den artikel, sehr interessant.


----------



## Dedde (11. September 2013)

Jop. Für mp spiele würde ich auch lieber mit mehr hz als wie mit höherer Auflösung zocken. Im sp kann man ja mit geiler Grafik zocken


----------



## okeanos7 (12. September 2013)

Das die garantie verfällt und der monitor kaputtgehen kann ist dir klar?

Die titan bringt da noch mal speziellen support oder so mit...

Doensampling und hz erhöhen? Brauchst du ne menge grakaleistung..


----------



## Ratibor (13. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor HZ übertakten*

Jop das ist mir klar. Downsampling interessiert mich persöhnlich eh nicht soo besonders wobei das mal n versuch wert wäre... Eine höhere HZ zahl als 60 allerdings ist imo ein muss. Warum brauche ich eine menge grakaleistung um die hz von 60 auf z.b. 75 zu erhöhen?


----------



## blackout24 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor HZ übertakten*

Hz erhöhen benötigt natürlich keine extra Leistung. Zwischen 60 und 75 Hz merk ich persönlich kein wirklichen unterschied. Bei 96 Hz merkt man das schon auf dem Desktop aber am meisten merk ich's dann bei 120 Hz. Würde sagen so kleine Übertaktungen lohnen nicht wirklich. Die wenigsten Monitore die auf 60 Hz ausgelegt sind lassen sich aber so weit übertakten ohne, dass Bildfehler entstehen oder gar kein Bild mehr angezeigt wird.


----------



## Ratibor (13. September 2013)

*AW: Monitor HZ übertakten*

Ich persöhnlich merke einen riesen unterschied zwischen 60 und 75 hz und das bereits auf dem desktop. Bei 80-85HZ ist der Unterschied plötzlich noch gewaltiger und mit 120hz möchte ich garnicht erst anfangen.  Mir würde es momentan aber halt reichen wenn ich einen anständen IPS monitor finden würde welcher sich ohne nebeneffekte auf 75hz übertakten lässt.


----------

